

How I Blew Out My Knee & Came Back to Win a National Championship (Part 2 of 3) - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2011/part-2-blew-out-knee-win-national-championship/

======
flashgordon
Holy cow 90mins to 2 hours 3x a week for 2 years.. that is impressive... That
explains why I DONT feel like I fully recovered (not even close) after my
shoulder surgery...

But awesome work mate. very inspiring for the rest of us!

------
ericmsimons
Wow. That is dedication man. Congrats Jason, you deserve it!

